# Nutella?



## KayC

Hi
I've just noticed that Nutella is quite low in both GI and GL.

GI 33 (low)
GL 3.96 (low)---->serving size 20g, carb 12g

Does it mean I can safely use this for my bread, as long as I keep the serving size?
Does anybody use Nutella regularly?

Kay


----------



## Steff

I really am not sure Kayc i would of thought it would still have quite high amounts of sugar in it though, i avoid all sweet spreads like that i dont even have my favorite anymore which is jam.


----------



## novorapidboi26

I am unsure aswell but I dont think nutella has that much sugar, its mostly nuts and a bit of cocoa, or so we are led to believe........

Give it a go and investigate its effects..........


----------



## Andy HB

Nutritional Info (from tesco website) per 15g 'serving'

Cals:- 80
Carbs:- 8.4g (of which sugars: 8.3g)
Fat:- 4.7g (of which sat fat:- 1.6g)

I think that it's a case of 'suck it and see'?

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26

Andy HB said:


> Nutritional Info (from tesco website) per 15g 'serving'
> 
> Cals:- 80
> Carbs:- 8.4g (of which sugars: 8.3g)
> Fat:- 4.7g (of which sat fat:- 1.6g)
> 
> I think that it's a case of 'suck it and see'?
> 
> Andy



So not much carbs for a couple of slice of toast...........but you will never know till you try it out..........enjoy......


----------



## HelenM

The 'Glucose Revolution' by the Sidney Uni. Gi gurus
says of Nutella


> The fat content is high but is mainly mono and poly-unsaturated fat and therefore a healthy addition to the diet of healthy youngsters.(Nb low fat diets are not suitable for young children)


So if you consider yourself a healthy youngster....


----------



## KayC

Thank you all
Like Steffie I've given up all sweet spreads.  But I sometimes miss a little bit of sweetness in my brekkie.


Andy HB said:


> Cals:- 80
> Carbs:- 8.4g (of which sugars: 8.3g)
> Fat:- 4.7g (of which sat fat:- 1.6g)
> Andy


So it's quite high in cals + fat, but the fat contained is not a bad one.  I'm healthy apart from being diabetic, but hardly a youngster !  
I think it's a case of "suck it and see what will happen." I will do experiment after next Wednesday: I've got an appt on the day and I want good results for my blood test.


----------



## Northerner

I've always regarded nutella as being an equivalent to peanut butter - as long as you're not watching the calories too much, then it should be fine


----------



## KayC

Northerner said:


> I've always regarded nutella as being an equivalent to peanut butter - as long as you're not watching the calories too much, then it should be fine



I used to categorize peanut butter as Good food and Nutella as Baaaaaad food, without reading labels.  I've just been in Morrison's, and found a small package of Nutella, which contains only 30g.  So this small one has 160 cals then!  I will try it and see if it'll spike me.  The experiment will be after I (hopefully) get a good result of hbA1c next week....


----------



## Lolavegas

Ooooh...how exciting, it looks like Nutella can be eaten I just assumed it was a no no.  This is my happy day


----------



## FM001

Never tried Nutella, is it similar to peanut butter in taste?  Toby.


----------



## Lewy

toby said:


> Never tried Nutella, is it similar to peanut butter in taste?  Toby.



Have you ever eaten Ferreo Roche or Kinder Bueno? Tastes very similar to those. Which isn't suprising consider they're all owned by the same company


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Never tried Nutella, is it similar to peanut butter in taste?  Toby.



Nutella, to me, tastes sweet and chocolatey, where as peanut butter is more savoury and fatty.


----------



## grahams mum

ho nutella has always been in my life even for graham now is a treat we used to have mini portion when we were in playschool that what you were allow to have in your piece of bread but is lovely especially on warm crepes in the morning and is italian this is why is so good and nobody knows the real recipe only the ferrero  family


----------



## The Derisive One

My kids absolutely love Nutella and peanut butter together in a toasted sandwich as their treat at weekends!!  

Please report back and let us know if Nutella is a no go or a massive YES ... I love the stuff but recently only licked it off my fingers making their sandwiches when i've gone over the edge of the crust lol!!  XxXxX


----------



## KayC

The Derisive One said:


> Please report back and let us know if Nutella is a no go or a massive YES ... I



Since I made this thread and had a lot of replies, I bought a tab of Nutella from Morrison's. (Was on sale, haha!)  However, I haven't done my experiment yet...My consultant wants to do more tests on me, so now is not a good time to do it.  I've been eating my safe foods only.  Does anybody volunteer to do Nutella experiment??


----------

